# Die 440 Epics...kauft die noch irgendwer?



## Piefke79 (11. März 2010)

Hallo, habs nun endlich mit viel Mühe (und noch viel mehr Gold -.-) auf 440 gebracht, also dorthin wo es endlich gute Items zum herstellen gibt, zumindest gute für einen neu 80 (werde so morgen 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage von mir ist nun, kann ich mit den Rezepten die es auf 440 gab auch n bissel Kohle machen? Also mit diesen 3 Epic Waffen titanstahlzerstörer und wie die alle heißen, dem schild und den beiden Deffitems, oder kauft das kein Schwein mehr?

Habe halt gesehn das zB der Titanstahlzerstörer 3 mal im Ah bist, für 1790 bis 1999G. Mats kämen momentan so auf 1100G, überleg halt einen zu bauen und dann für 1500 anzubieten, also weit billiger als die andern...nur hab ich keine Lust drauf sitzen zu bleiben also frag ich lieber vorher...

Mfg


----------



## simony (11. März 2010)

Lass es lieber.
Titanstahlzerstörer hat nur 186 DPS, während man in der grube NH war das glaub ich, eine mit 219 DPS findet. Ich persönlich würde es nicht drauf ankommen lassen, um nacher auf den Kosten sitzen zu bleiben.


----------



## McChrystal (11. März 2010)

Ja lass es sein.

Vor PdC konnte man die noch gut verkaufen, aber bereits in PdC dropt eine bessere Waffe und man konnte nur noch selten einen verticken. Jetzt mit den ICC Inis glaube ich net, dass den noch jemand kauft.


----------



## Attractolide (11. März 2010)

Hiho,

kurz gesagt; "Lass es bleiben"

also ich bin ein fleissiger AH Händler, beobachte die Preisentwicklungen und bin selbst auch eher ein Spieler, der sich Rüssi und anderes im AH kauft anstatt sich aufs drop Glück zu verlassen. 
Aber selbst ich würde im Moment für ne item-lvl 200 Waffe wie Titanstahlzerstörer nicht mehr als 300-400 G ausgeben, weil man soooo leicht an bessere kommt. Gleiches gilt für Schuhe / Helm.
In meinen Augen ist das beste, was der nomalo-Schmied herstellen kann Sockel und Titandietriche ^^
Alles andre ist komplett für die Tonne (von den normal lernbaren Rezepten). Deshalb hat mein Schmied nach wie vor skill 440 oder so.

Der einzige Grund es weiterzuskillen wäre, wenn man häufiger 25er Ulduar, PdK oder PdOK geht. Auf die Rezepte, die dort droppen (die zweifelsfrei gut sind) darf normalerweise nur würfeln, wer skill 450 hat (so kenn ich es).
 cu, MM


----------



## Tyraila (11. März 2010)

nunja 

habe letztens son ding an einen Druiden verkaufen können *hihihihi* er hats sogar angelegt *hihi*und! er hat mir 300g gegeben


----------



## Snoggo (29. März 2010)

Also die Waffen lohnen sich leider definitiv nicht mehr, viele eiern entweder mit ihrer goldenen Levelwaffe rum, oder flitzen frisch 80 durch ne NH.

Allerdings hab ich von 440-450 mit dem Tankhelm geskilled, und bin die für jeweils 500-600 losgeworden.
Mats selber gefarmt (Saronit transmutiert zu Titan, Titanerze roh ins AH gestellt, unterm Strich mehr Gold).
Für das Gold hab ich mir dann paar PdK-Rezepte gekauft und paarmal umskillen ...
Und mit den PdK-Rezepten kam dann auch Kohle rein, viele geben anscheinend gerne 4K+ für ihre Twinks aus ...


----------



## Valdrasiala (10. November 2010)

... besonders wenn man bedenkt, dass die Leute am 7.12. grüne Items mit Itemlevel 272 finden werden... Das wär mir mein Gold nicht wert. Ich stecks atm lieber in schnelles Fliegen für all meine Twinks


----------



## Largo01 (30. November 2010)

die andere Frage ist, ob man dann mit cata bei lvl 440 weiterlvln kann oder man zwingend 450 braucht. Beim Wotlk gabs eine überschneidung nur diesmal auch?
Für Twinks die neu hoch lvln wäre das ziemlich schlecht, erstmal x titanstahlbarren farmen...


----------



## campino76 (30. November 2010)

Largo01 schrieb:


> die andere Frage ist, ob man dann mit cata bei lvl 440 weiterlvln kann oder man zwingend 450 braucht. Beim Wotlk gabs eine überschneidung nur diesmal auch?
> Für Twinks die neu hoch lvln wäre das ziemlich schlecht, erstmal x titanstahlbarren farmen...



ich denk schon, dassd mit 440 in cata weiterskillen kannst.. wenn nicht, kannst die teile ja noch immer herstellen um auf den benötigten skill zu kommen.


----------



## Maddalena (30. November 2010)

Ich habe wo gelesen, dass man bei Bergbau zb. 425 haben sollte um neue Erze abbauen zu können. Denke das wird mit Schmiedekunst ähnlich sein.


----------



## madmurdock (4. Dezember 2010)

Naja, es wird so sein, dass die Cata Craft Mats am Anfang sehr, sehr teuer sein werden. Ich halte hier ~ 20 Gold PRO Erz nicht für unrealistisch, vielleicht sogar noch mehr. Falls man also sehr günstig an Titanstahlbarren kommt, kann man evtl besser mit den super teuren aufwendigen Wotl Items skillen.

Aber da du eh jetzt erst in den Endbereich angekommen bist, lohnt sich das für Leute wie dich eh nicht, die nicht mal im Traum dran denken 1. 525 Schmied auf realm x zu werden.

An deiner Stelle würde ich

1. selbst farmen
2. wenn schon Mats kaufen, dann erst nach nem Monat, wenn ein Stack Erz zumindest unter 100 Gold kosten wird.

Ich kann dir also nur empfehlen erst mal zu warten. Mit Cata wird man ab Skill 425 mit Cata Mats craften/skillen können.

&#8364;: Zu der Frage an sich. Zumindest kaufen das keine Leute mehr mit nur einem HAUCH von WoWplan. Zumindest geben sie nicht mehr als 200g für so ein Teil aus..


----------

